# Bộ ghép hình thông minh(STEM) xuất xứ châu Âu, an toàn giúp bé phát triển tư duy và sáng tạo!



## giaoducso

Kính thưa Quý khách!
Công ty chúng tôi với bề dầy kinh nghiệm về các sản phẩm giáo dục luôn luôn tìm kiếm những sản phẩm tốt nhất, có tính giáo dục cao phục vụ cho việc học và dạy học cho các lứa tuổi từ Mầm non đến Đại học. Với các bé chúng tôi xin giới thiệu đến sản phẩm sau:

- Sản phẩm Morphun (STEM) ghép hình phát triển trí tuệ cho bé:

-  Morphun được thành lập từ năm 1996, là sản phẩm đồ chơi lắp ghép hình nhằm phát triển trí tuệ, kích thích tư duy, sáng tạo cho trẻ từ 3 đến 9 tuổi. Morphun (STEM) được nghiên cứu, thiết kế và sản xuất tại Châu Âu theo tiêu chuẩn chất lượng nghiêm ngặt của EU. Tất cả các sản phẩm của Morphun có chứng chỉ ASTM và thường xuyên được kiểm tra, nên tuyệt đối an toàn và không độc hại, có thiết kế thông minh, nhiều màu sắc bắt mắt, rất dễ dàng cho việc tháo lắp, các miếng ghép có thể xếp thành hàng trăm hình khác nhau trong 1 gói sản phẩm, hoặc còn có thể giúp các bé làm quen với chữ, các con số (Toán) và tiếng Anh... Tạo ra cho các bé những đam mê và sáng tạo vô tận. 

-  Sản phẩm Morphun đã giành được nhiều giải thưởng về giáo dục bao gồm Tám giải thưởng vàng cho các nhóm thiếu niên, và gần đây là giải thưởng sản phẩm giáo dục hàng đầu BESA ERA ở Anh và hai giải thưởng Vàng cho bộ Chữ cái, bộ Toán học với các dãy Số. Hầu hết các sản phẩm được cấp bằng sáng chế và được đăng ký.
-  Sản phẩm đã có mặt tại hơn 40 quốc gia trên thế giới.

*- Sản phẩm cực kỳ có ý nghĩa đối với các bé từ 3 đến 9 tuổi*

*Link giải thưởng Morphun đã đạt được:* Awards - Morphun Toys

*Link Bộ trưởng Phùng Xuân Nhạ thăm gian hàng và đã đánh giá rất cao về Morphun tại Triển lãm BESS Việt nam 2019*:
Minister Phung Xuan Nha visits Morphun Stand at the BESS Education exhibition in Vietnam - Morphun Toys

*Link giới thiệu tổng quan về Morphun:* 





Một số hình ảnh thật đã đc lắp ghép:














































Quý khác hàng quan tâm vui lòng liên hệ:
-------------------------------------------------------

NGUYỄN NGỌC DƯ
*Kinh doanh* -* Digiland Hanoi*
Add : Tòa nhà 42-Ngõ 178-Thái Hà-ĐĐ-Hà nội
TEL : 04 35639405 (8 Line) FAX : 04 35639406
Email : dunn@digilandhn.com.vn
Mobile :  0909.314.865 (Viber, Zalo)


----------



## giaoducso

Sản phẩm Morphun đã giành được nhiều giải thưởng về giáo dục bao gồm Tám giải thưởng vàng cho các nhóm thiếu niên, và gần đây là giải thưởng sản phẩm giáo dục hàng đầu BESA ERA ở Anh


----------



## giaoducso

Morphun được thành lập từ năm 1996, là sản phẩm đồ chơi lắp ghép hình nhằm phát triển trí tuệ, kích thích tư duy, sáng tạo cho trẻ từ 3 đến 9 tuổi


----------



## giaoducso

Tất cả các sản phẩm của Morphun có chứng chỉ ASTM và thường xuyên được kiểm tra, nên tuyệt đối an toàn và không độc hại


----------



## giaoducso

1 gói sản phẩm, hoặc còn có thể giúp các bé làm quen với chữ, các con số (Toán) và tiếng Anh... Tạo ra cho các bé những đam mê và sáng tạo vô tận.


----------



## giaoducso

Hầu hết các sản phẩm được cấp bằng sáng chế và được đăng ký. Sản phẩm đã có mặt tại hơn 40 quốc gia trên thế giới.


----------



## giaoducso

Sản phẩm Morphun (STEM) bộ đồ chơi ghép hình phát triển trí tuệ và tư duy cho bé:


----------



## giaoducso

Hầu hết các sản phẩm được cấp bằng sáng chế và được đăng ký.
- Sản phẩm đã có mặt tại hơn 40 quốc gia trên thế giới.


----------



## giaoducso

Morphun có chứng chỉ ASTM và thường xuyên được kiểm tra, nên tuyệt đối an toàn và không độc hại, có thiết kế thông minh, nhiều màu sắc bắt mắt, rất dễ dàng cho việc tháo lắp, các miếng ghép có thể xếp thành hàng trăm hình khác nhau trong 1 gói sản phẩm,


----------



## giaoducso

Công ty chúng tôi với bề dầy kinh nghiệm về các sản phẩm giáo dục luôn luôn tìm kiếm những sản phẩm tốt nhất, có tính giáo dục cao phục vụ cho việc học và dạy học cho các lứa tuổi từ Mầm non đến Đại học.


----------



## giaoducso

có thể xếp thành hàng trăm hình khác nhau trong 1 gói sản phẩm, hoặc còn có thể giúp các bé làm quen với chữ, các con số (Toán) và tiếng Anh... Tạo ra cho các bé những đam mê và sáng tạo vô tận.


----------



## giaoducso

Link Bộ trưởng Phùng Xuân Nhạ thăm gian hàng và đã đánh giá rất cao về Morphun tại Triển lãm BESS Việt nam 2019:


----------



## giaoducso

các miếng ghép có thể xếp thành hàng trăm hình khác nhau trong 1 gói sản phẩm, hoặc còn có thể giúp các bé làm quen với chữ, các con số (Toán) và tiếng Anh... Tạo ra cho các bé những đam mê và sáng tạo vô tận.


----------



## giaoducso

Sản phẩm cực kỳ có ý nghĩa đối với các bé từ 3 đến 9 tuổi


----------



## giaoducso

Morphun được thành lập từ năm 1996, là sản phẩm đồ chơi lắp ghép hình nhằm phát triển trí tuệ


----------



## giaoducso

Morphun được thành lập từ năm 1996, là sản phẩm đồ chơi lắp ghép hình nhằm phát triển trí tuệ, kích thích tư duy


----------

